# Load/unload in Pick-up truck box



## odabe (Nov 11, 2009)

Make sure that you check the load rating of the ramps you have or are going to purchase.Some of the ramps out there are not rated for the bigger bikes & the weight of the rider.It's pretty easy to get close to 1000 pounds.I agree with trying to find a low spot to reduce the angle & always use the straps to secure the ramps.To prevent running into the rear window,you can take 3 pcs of 2x4s to make a wheel stop.One piece across the bed & the other 2 pieces (to "set the stopping point") that would go from the first 2x4 to the cab end of the box.All pieces would be "on edge". Good luck & be safe.


----------



## sylvan19 (Sep 13, 2009)

Question for the guys who drive up. I have a 2006 Chevy 2500 crew cab Silverado. I am looking at purchasing a Arctic Cat 550 LTD the weight on this machine is around 700lbs. That seems like a lot of weight on the tailgate.
Do the ramps help distribute the weight of the machine so there is no damage to the tailgate? I would prefer to load and unload mine in the truck and not have to buy and store another trailer.


----------



## Elk5012 (Mar 27, 2008)

sylvan19 said:


> Question for the guys who drive up. I have a 2006 Chevy 2500 crew cab Silverado. I am looking at purchasing a Arctic Cat 550 LTD the weight on this machine is around 700lbs. That seems like a lot of weight on the tailgate.
> Do the ramps help distribute the weight of the machine so there is no damage to the tailgate? I would prefer to load and unload mine in the truck and not have to buy and store another trailer.


 I drive my quad (2003 Vinson 4x4) up into the bed of a 2500hd with no problem. Well once I had the tailgate cables snap as I was going up, they broke as my front tires made it to the tailgate, it slammed down to the bumper but still I made it into the bed. Always make sure you have straps on the ramps to the truck.The tailgate only had a slight scuff but no dents. Double check them tailgate cables!


----------



## So-hooked (Jun 16, 2009)

I have a Honda Rubicon AWD 500 that I drive onto my Tundra... backwards no less :SHOCKED::tdo12: that way I can have the back tires snug to the bed without taking my back window out. its steep and scary but like others have said, tie your ramps. I never use low range either because then theres no engine braking for some reason so I just crawl up the ramps in reverse.


----------



## StStutz (Jan 19, 2006)

I put my polaris sportsman 500 in the back of my ranger, its a tight fit and the tailgate doesn't shut but it fits and doesn't move around, the front tires eliminate any possibility of busting out the back window. definitely use the tie downs for the ramps and use any natural incline to your advantage, it helps a lot.


----------



## poz (Nov 12, 2004)

ride or winch it up, but just put in neutral and push it down the ramp. that way if ramp slips out or anything, you are in the bed and not on the machine. My brute force usually stops within 5 feet from ramp when i roll it own


----------



## bad dog (Mar 31, 2004)

I don't own a quad but I've been following this thread since it started. I was expecting more people to caution against power loading. I hate to be a kill-joy but I'm familiar with two accidents that occurred when guys were driving on ramps to load quads. 

Last summer summer one of my fishing buddies was seriously injured when he powered into his cab. When he came to he had no recollection of the accident. A more somber tale occurred several years ago when an employee at our Atlanta, Georgia headquarters was killed loading his ATV into a new pick-up. He had successfully loaded the quad numerous times but on that occasion he was riding it into a new vehicle which sat a little higher off the ground than he was accustomed to. The angle on the ramps was too steep. The quad flipped and fell on him, killing him in front of his 12 year old daughter.


----------



## sylvan19 (Sep 13, 2009)

bad dog said:


> I don't own a quad but I've been following this thread since it started. I was expecting more people to caution against power loading. I hate to be a kill-joy but I'm familiar with two accidents that occurred when guys were driving on ramps to load quads.
> 
> Last summer summer one of my fishing buddies was seriously injured when he powered into his cab. When he came to he had no recollection of the accident. A more somber tale occurred several years ago when an employee at our Atlanta, Georgia headquarters was killed loading his ATV into a new pick-up. He had successfully loaded the quad numerous times but on that occasion he was riding it into a new vehicle which sat a little higher off the ground than he was accustomed to. The angle on the ramps was too steep. The quad flipped and fell on him, killing him in front of his 12 year old daughter.


Ya that wasn't a kill-joy :sad: 
Well I just put a deposit on a new quad. Maybe I should now start looking at trailers. I can see where things could go seriously wrong. These machines are big and heavy the one I'm looking to get is a 550 model that weighs 700lbs.
Like some of the guys have said on here "low and slow" is the way to go but I can tell ya I'm not looking forward to the first time.


----------



## Uncle Boopoo (Sep 15, 2008)

> The angle on the ramps was too steep. The quad flipped and fell on him, killing him...


This reinforces what I was saying about not hitting the gas when you're on the ramps. You want to approach the ramps with JUST ENOUGH speed/momentum to get the quad up the ramps without hitting the gas on the ramps. The quad should almost stop once the front tires hit the wheel well on the truck. Takes a little practice but it's not that hard. Start slow and when you dont make it, roll backwards down the ramp and try again with a little more speed. Make sure to always wear your helmet when loading, trailer or not!

As others have said, put something in the bed of the truck so the quad will stop before it ever reaches the cab.


----------



## buckykm1 (Dec 19, 2011)

I go out west every year for 2 weeks, and i haul mine out in a cargo trailer, but while i am there i load it in and out of the back of my Chevy Silverado 4x4, my quad is 700+ pounds, get long ramps 7 1/2' or 8' make sure you put a strap from the ramp to the truck so the ramp can't move, put the ATV in low range and just ease it on and off, the long ramps are the key for loading and unloading on a truck. 6' ramps just don't get it for loading a ATV in the back of a truck. jmo

Kevin


----------

